
PagerDuty (YC S10) now at $100M in ARR - mamatta
https://www.pagerduty.com/newsroom/2018-momentum-accelerate-reach/
======
venning
Back of the envelope guesses for my own satisfaction:

">$100MM yearly" is, let's say, $8.5MM monthly.

">10,000 customers" is <15,000 (or they would have used that), so maybe 11,000
to 13,000.

That's around _$650-$750_ per customer per month.

"Hundreds of thousands of active users" means maybe 250,000-400,000.

That's _20-35_ users per customer, when split between 11,000-13,000 customers.

That comes out to _$21-$34_ per user per customer per month, average (you can
see pricing tiers here:
[https://www.pagerduty.com/pricing/](https://www.pagerduty.com/pricing/)).

(I don't know if they make money off contracts not available on their pricing
page.)

~~~
joneholland
One thing that surprised me about PD is that their enterprise sales team
didn’t want to play ball on an all you can eat license for a flat annual
price.

Because of this, they are really at risk of being replaced in large companies
that can fund a team to maintain a paging system as that ends up being cheaper
than 5k licenses.

------
greenleafjacob
Pagerduty is great. Well worth it.

------
ryan-allen
Congrats!!! That's amazing!

------
time0ut
Great job PagerDuty team! I love your product (except at 3AM). Keep it up.

------
annexrichmond
> Women account for 50 percent of the company’s engineering leadership team

Surely this isn't some coincidence. How does one achieve this without some
degree of sexism?

~~~
abalone
Seriously? I’m sure you’re first to comment about the inherent sexism in 90%
male engineering leadership teams.

Companies that focus on seeking out qualified talent from underrepresented
groups have a competitive advantage, by exploiting the inherent prejudice in
their competitors to access an undervalued talent pool. This in turn attracts
even overrepresented talent that is motivated to work for teams with these
principles.

~~~
CryoLogic
He has a point if just by the math. I get it you want to support women, but
many companies do discriminate against perfectly qualified men in order to get
that. There is a far smaller supply of qualified women in engineering and
engineering leadership right now.

I've been on a team before where one member was adamant about throwing out
resumes from white men for the sake of diversity. I know it happens.

So yes, the company probably did partake in sexism and discrimination to get
there. Otherwise they are very lucky and a statistical outlier when it comes
to qualified female applicants applying.

~~~
abalone
You offer no evidence, only unsourced anecdotes. Reaching out to
underrepresented groups is not the same as discriminating against massively
overrepresented groups. How likely are women to apply to organizations that
reflect status quo sexist attitudes? A reputation for fairness can act as a
beacon for undervalued talent.

